# US Visa Probs & no time left to change ILR to Married name ANY ADVICE PLEASE !



## lawto39 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have had a real problem getting a US Visa for my wife. I hope somebody can advise a solution for us ? My wife applied for A US Visa with her Passport In her maiden name <snip>, she went to the US Embassy for her Interview after the long process she was told it was accepted and to just wait for the courier delivery. When it was returned , her Visa was rejected, The Embassy had broken the cover off her Filipino Passport and told her in the letter she needed a New Passport ! So then we had to go to Manchester to apply for a new Filipino passport, more time waiting and more cost ! So we applied for her Passport in Mrs <snip> and then sent it to US Embassy asking for them to supply her Visa as her new passport name <snip>, but guess what they put her Visa in her old damaged passport and still in <snip>.

So here is the problem she has her passport in her Married Name , the visa in her old passport is in her maiden name, we think we can use her new passport to book tickets to go to USA and use her Visa, but then we are flying to the USA at the end of July so we have no time to change her ILR (settlement visa) into her married, unless we pay £504 to fast track it but the appointments are already booked for 6 weeks ! 
Is there a way around this or does somebody have a solution please ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Has she been divorced or annulled? This takes time and allot of money, sometimes it's not granted and if so it sounds like they want her paper work in order before leaving country, that takes time, things work so slowly here, wish I could be of more help but it's a total frustration dealing with the Bureaucracy/tough marriage laws, mundane and simple tasks in the US/UK can take so much longer here.


----------



## lawto39 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks mcalleyboy she was single when I met her in Phils we were married in the Philippines in 2011 then she came here to live on 4th December 2011 but her papers were all in her maiden name of *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*, but when she was living here we tried to get anything important in our married name of *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*. Now her passport is *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* but her US Visa is still *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* in her old passport ! The worrying thing is that her ILR / Settlement Visa is in *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* and it takes 3-4 months to change or you have to pay £504 to fast track for an NTL but the waiting list is over 6 weeks , we really need some Help / Advice


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lawto39 said:


> Thanks mcalleyboy she was single when I met her in Phils we were married in the Philippines in 2011 then she came here to live on 4th December 2011 but her papers were all in her maiden name of *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*, but when she was living here we tried to get anything important in our married name of *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*. Now her passport is *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* but her US Visa is still *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* in her old passport ! The worrying thing is that her ILR / Settlement Visa is in *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* and it takes 3-4 months to change or you have to pay £504 to fast track for an NTL but the waiting list is over 6 weeks , we really need some Help / Advice


Don't know how govt works in the UK but here in the US I was able to fastrack my wife's US citizenship and passport in 10 days after dropping a letter off at my congressman's office. This was 20 yrs ago so probably different now but who knows. Sounds like anything's worth a shot in your situation!


----------

